# platters



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Generally I don't get into making platters.....in the past I've done them when regular clients are needing an inexpensive option, instead of full service just a drop off. Figured it was better to keep their business than to let anyone else get a toe hold.

For years it was a mediterranean spread....hummos, pita chips, chicken skewers, olives, caponata, chevre with pesto, veg platter....you get the idea.

This past week I sat down and wrote out different thematic platter options and have priced the dips by pint or quart. One of my regular non-profits was put off by it. So, what do you guys do?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I make platter any kind based on a per person charge. My base platter would be priced based on 15 people then anything over would be x per person based on what it was/ In other words relish tray $30.00 for first 15 which platter is made for. If they have 25 people then add 10 x $2.00 $20.00 plus the base of 30.00==$50.00 .ejb


----------

